# HUD Awards RepairBASE 5-year contract



## arunbaheti (Mar 8, 2013)

FYI:

Bluebook International, Inc. (www.bluebook.net) has been awarded a five-year contract renewal for RepairBASE (www.repairbase.net) by the Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) to supply cost estimator software.

Since 2011, HUD has utilized Bluebook’s RepairBASE to confirm repair, replacement, preservation, maintenance, and improvement costs on FHA single family homes across the United States.

Relevant links:

https://www.repairbase.net/pdf/2013 HUD-Bluebook-Press-Release.pdf

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/documents/huddoc?id=ML1018FAQ.pdf

http://www.webwire.com/ViewPressRel.asp?aId=171022


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

So, tell us more. What are you product costs? What do you have for training available and do you charge for it? Any specials or trial offer? Does you product interface with other programs such as Quickbooks?

I'd be willing to evaluate what you have to offer. Just tell my why.:thumbsup:


----------



## arunbaheti (Mar 8, 2013)

OK!  RepairBASE is very simple to use and is the choice of HUD and the top lenders, servicers, and P&P vendors. It was created from scratch for the REO/P&P world. This is NOT a warmed over insurance claims tool, and this does not require specialized insurance claims construction knowledge to use.

Training is included at no charge, you just need to schedule a time with one of our reps. Typically a user is up and running in about ten minutes. Unlimited technical support is also included just in case.

Call 888-425-8326 and ask for a free trial. They'll walk you through the app and give you some credits so you can try it out.

Charges are per transaction, with larger blocks costing less per transaction. For high volume, monthly or annual licensing can be set up.

http://bluebook.net/Home/RepairBASE
http://www.repairbase.net/brochure/RepairBASE-brochure.pdf


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

1 Report(s) $9.99
10 Report(s)	$99.00
25 Report(s)	$199.00
50 Report(s)	$312.50
100 Report(s)	$600.00
250 Report(s)	$1,375.00
500 Report(s)	$2,425.00
1000 Report(s)	$3,950.00
2500 Report(s)	$8,125.00
5000 Report(s)	$15,000.00


Guess I'll be doing it the hard way.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

arunbaheti said:


> OK!  RepairBASE is very simple to use and is the choice of HUD and the top lenders, servicers, and P&P vendors. It was created from scratch for the REO/P&P world. This is NOT a warmed over insurance claims tool, and this does not require specialized insurance claims construction knowledge to use.
> 
> Training is included at no charge, you just need to schedule a time with one of our reps. Typically a user is up and running in about ten minutes. Unlimited technical support is also included just in case.
> 
> ...



We use it and do like it. Just a few questions

Is there any way to know about price changes? Sometimes it appears things change.

Are you working to add items that are not currently on there? We have also noticed some things we are required to bid are not in the system.


----------



## PPArt (Jun 3, 2014)

I like repair base but still have bids reduced and you can't appeal on the grounds that's it's the repair base cost. 

It would be great if breakdowns of pricing were available to use when an appeal is required.


----------



## arunbaheti (Mar 8, 2013)

JDRM said:


> We use it and do like it. Just a few questions
> 
> Is there any way to know about price changes? Sometimes it appears things change.
> 
> Are you working to add items that are not currently on there? We have also noticed some things we are required to bid are not in the system.


The database is updated at least quarterly, and there are price changes all over the system as adjustments are made and prices fluctuate. New items are also added regularly.  You can check the site FAQs and help areas for a list of newly added items.

We are VERY open to adding new items on request from users and have done so regularly. So please let us know if you don't see something you need.

--arun baheti


----------



## arunbaheti (Mar 8, 2013)

PPArt said:


> I like repair base but still have bids reduced and you can't appeal on the grounds that's it's the repair base cost.
> 
> It would be great if breakdowns of pricing were available to use when an appeal is required.


Unfortunately, we don't publish our costs in more detail (as that is our core database), but only as final costs. Our book does allow some more detailed breakdowns.

We are also close to launching our new professional contractor system which will allow users much more fine control over individual elements that go into a final price (as it would be used by them to prepare bids vs to verify costs as RepairBASE is).


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

How accurate is your property info? Roofs for example. I know the contractor should be measuring his own roofs, but is it safe to use your measurements? And what if they are not correct? 

I have my office staff putting a list of items together that we often bid that are not in RB, I will forward when I get it going.


----------



## arunbaheti (Mar 8, 2013)

When it comes to roofs always have the contractor measure. Bluebook assumptions when measuring a roof in RepairBase: We use a 5/12 pitch for moderate slope, 8/12 pitch for steep roofs, and include a 2 foot overhang. We assume a garage sf is 200 sf per car and an attached garage has no living area above it and an enclosed garage does. Covered balconies, covered porches, and roof covered patios will have an impact on the roof measurements. Roof pitch and Roof footprint variances can greatly affect the roof measurement. Dormers can impact the roof measurements. 

There are many variable when it comes measuring roofs accurately. We give you an estimate based on common roof pitches and common garage sf. Roof Footprint is a calculation based on living area, # of stories, attached garage and enclosed garage. The biggest variance can happen when any one of these variables are incorrect.

To answer the question regarding the items we do not have in RepairBase. Please send the list of items to us and we will have our research department get started on them.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I do mostly P&P work and paying $10 per estimate seems a little excessive. P&P bids for real work rarely get approved, and when using it for a BATF for lets say bush trimming, $10 doesn't seem fair. Is there an alternative software that either is a flat fee or charges monthly with unlimited estimates instead?


----------



## arunbaheti (Mar 8, 2013)

madxtreme01 said:


> I do mostly P&P work and paying $10 per estimate seems a little excessive. P&P bids for real work rarely get approved, and when using it for a BATF for lets say bush trimming, $10 doesn't seem fair. Is there an alternative software that either is a flat fee or charges monthly with unlimited estimates instead?


RepairBASE pricing can be discounted based on volume, and we are pretty flexible based on your needs. PM me and let me know how many reports a month you would run. On the website is a list of standard block sizes for purchase too. Or call 949-470-9534 and ask for James -- tell him I referred you to get bulk pricing.

Arun Baheti


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

arunbaheti said:


> RepairBASE pricing can be discounted based on volume, and we are pretty flexible based on your needs. PM me and let me know how many reports a month you would run. On the website is a list of standard block sizes for purchase too. Or call 949-470-9534 and ask for James -- tell him I referred you to get bulk pricing.
> 
> Arun Baheti



You seem to have missed my points. We are supposed to use an estimator every time we submit a bid. I do hundreds, sometimes thousands of orders a month to which maybe 5% of bids are approved. It is a waste of money when bids are rarely approved. I was looking for an alternative that has maybe a monthly fee instead


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

arunbaheti said:


> RepairBASE pricing can be discounted based on volume, and we are pretty flexible based on your needs. PM me and let me know how many reports a month you would run. On the website is a list of standard block sizes for purchase too. Or call 949-470-9534 and ask for James -- tell him I referred you to get bulk pricing.
> 
> Arun Baheti


Im pretty sure I know the answer to this as it has been asked before, and I believe it is no. Does repairbase take into consideration the client discount that contractors are required to give the Nats?


----------



## arunbaheti (Mar 8, 2013)

JDRM said:


> Im pretty sure I know the answer to this as it has been asked before, and I believe it is no. Does repairbase take into consideration the client discount that contractors are required to give the Nats?


The prices are not discounted to reflect the discounting you may provide to nationals -- and there is also no real way for us to know what discounts or reductions each regional, national, bank, etc might impose.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

arunbaheti said:


> ......there is also no real way for us to know what discounts or reductions each regional, national, bank, etc might impose.


So, why is there not a line item at the bottom to enter the discount with the calculations automated? Seems pretty simple.

Makes you wonder who funded the research and development of the program.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> So, why is there not a line item at the bottom to enter the discount with the calculations automated? Seems pretty simple.
> 
> Makes you wonder who funded the research and development of the program.


 The program was not designed specifically for preservation work. The bluebook, which owns RB, has been in the construction business for a long time. There is a section for profit.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

arunbaheti said:


> OK!  RepairBASE is very simple to use and is the choice of HUD and the top lenders, servicers, and P&P vendors. It was created from scratch for the REO/P&P world.



Straight from the horses mouth...just seems like discount is something 99% of REO/PP guys deal with and why it's not standard equip seems odd.


----------



## BigMonkey (Sep 16, 2012)

Why does HUD seem to find all the ways to make RepairBase lie and not reflect real market pricing? Or is RepairBase always just assuming that the person doing to the repair is a $10 per hour part time employee of HUD and not a professional business with employees and overhead.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

Newbie said:


> 1 Report(s) $9.99
> 10 Report(s)	$99.00
> 25 Report(s)	$199.00
> 50 Report(s)	$312.50
> ...



We use repairbase and love it. Yes, it is 9.99 a bid BUT you can edit that bid 20+ times so we actually can bid 10 different properties off of one bid. And it is super easy to use. And once you do a few of them you can make a master bid sheet based off of its pricing so honestly it is worth the $50 you may spend in bids. :biggrin: and we don't typically use their pricing, we adjust it lower or higher depending on the client and the situation. It is a good BASE pricing software.


----------

